# Weight loss... Finally!



## myblueappy (Oct 9, 2012)

WooHoo congrat!!! Keep up the good work


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

myblueappy said:


> WooHoo congrat!!! Keep up the good work


Thanks!! I was actually so happy when i stepped on the scale the other day! I still have about 50 more pounds to lose, but at least im on the right track!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I bet your fit right now as well. Keep it up.


----------



## towboater (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats. Thats awesome.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well done!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations that is a great achievement.:clap::clap:

Now then, STOP for a moment and congratulate yourself on how much you have lost already, make a commitment that they are never coming back. Don't think about the journey ahead, just enjoy the moment.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good for you! I'm looking at needing to lose 10-12 pounds after my trips & eating more restaurant foods. The clothes still fit, just tighter-LOL!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Congratulations  That's a huge achievement!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I wish I only had 10-12 lbs to lose! I started back on Atkins yesterday. I've been on it before and know it works, but to me, it's an expensive way to eat. Anyone else ever try it? I had this for breakfast yesterday morning

Zip Lock Omelet: Break 2 eggs into a zip lock bag, add whatever ingredients you want, I added onions, bell pepper, and cheese. You can also add bacon, sausage or whatever. Place in a pot of boiling water for 13 minutes, it was awesome!!


----------



## adarkhorse (Aug 7, 2013)

Yay you, Hailey! And it's especially wonderful that you have achieved this success through self-care instead of self-denial, and are feeling as positive about the future as you deserve to!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! I found an old pair of jeans that havent fit me in probably 8 months, and they slid on with no problem, maybe the happiest I've felt in about a year!

I just got a new puppy, so I'm going to start taking her for walks in the evening as well, just to keep myself active on the days when i can't make it to the barn. 

Cowgirl Linda, I tried the Atkins diet about a year ago with my dad. I found it really really hard to stick to it. I hate having to avoid specific foods, and i find that if i try and stop myself, i end up just caving and eating much more than i should have. If I'm having a craving for something sweet, I'm not going to deny myself a cookie or two. I'd much rather eat carbs in moderation, and work out than basically live off of meat, eggs and cheese. Besides, i found that as soon as i was off Atkins, i gained all the weight back.


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

Just wanted to add something about the Adkins diet.... You will certainly lose weight... And quickly if done right. However it can be VERY hard on ur kidneys. I am an RN and you would be shocked at the number of MDs who advise against it for that reason alone. 

But good luck regardless!! That first 20 pounds is so motivating!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

